# ICS camcorder



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

Any fix to camcorder in ICS. how to capture ?


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Try Lg camera?


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

use the MIUI camera that's in Dubbsy's Aokp. It works for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Kira325 (Nov 27, 2013)

I use angel camcorder.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Use LiquidICS ROM, it has working camcorder, also this ROM the most functional.


----------

